# when does a sow bag up?



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all,

We are expecting our first litter of piglets and I am curious what signs I need to watch for as the sow gets close to delivery? They are on pasture--2 sows and a boar and they are AHH/s/Potbellies. You can really see Bling's udders/teats now where as before you really couldn't. She also has a nice round belly. But if she was bred here, she shouldn't be due until the end of June. It just seems like we are seeing more PG/mammary signs than we should at this point. I should also point out Bling is the bigger girl with the wattles... she has never had the classic "pot" belly....she is definitely mixed with something else.

Thanks

Shere


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You will probably see udder development 2-3 weeks before farrowing. In the last few days before farrowing the udder will drop down and each mammary gland will be more pronounced. Most sows and gilts will have milk a few hours before farrowing. A sign of imminent farrowing is when the sow starts biting wood and starts to build a nest.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It depends a little on the pig. I find that gilts bag up later than older sows. Our bigger baggers bag up earlier than those who are not as well endowed.

That said they start showing at:

Gilts: ~2 to 3 weeks pre-farrowing
Sows: ~3 to 4 weeks pre-farrowing

But you can be surprised! I had a gilt who I didn't think was going and she bagged up in a matter of days and farrowed. I had another older sow that was almost dragging for many weeks before going. Keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Her udder will also look to be more developed if she is getting generally fat. Some of my gilts will look like their starting to get a bit of udder going, but they aren't exposed to a boar, it is just because they are getting a bit too fat all the way around. 

When they get closer to farrowing, you'll see the individual teats fill more, they will look like upside down triangles and be very prominent when she is a week or a few days away.


----------

